# Huntin Hotties.......aka team #4



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi girls tothewoodz here just checking in..:wav:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yup, Just checking in :teeth:


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Team 4!! Just Checkin in!!! :shade:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Ooopppppssss better late than never...Here I am !!!!!!!!!!!! Got to come up with a name!!! Any suggestions??


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter (Jul 6, 2009)

hey just checking in, I am not very good at coming up with names.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*Hey Gals!*

Sorry I am late! Just checkin' in! Excited about Oct. 1st!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to see everyone!

What about huntin' hotties? 
Girlz w/ bows. 
just thinking! 

Any one else have any suggestions?


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*Team 4*

Hey What bows do you gals shoot?

I shoot an Elite Cuda (it is red) I need to camo it up for the season. Any ideas would be appreciated.

I am going to try and come up with a few names but nothing comes to mind right now.


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

http://photobucket.com/tothewoodz

Aplinebowoman I like "Huntin' Hotties". I tried to find a avatar that might go well with it. My 14 year old son and his friend found one they liked also. Hummm lets see if you all can tell wich one they liked... Just pull up the album pics there are only two. This place is a good place to find pics. I just am not computer savy.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey...I too like "huntin hotties". Got my vote!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

archermarj said:


> Hey What bows do you gals shoot?
> 
> I shoot an Elite Cuda (it is red) I need to camo it up for the season. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> I am going to try and come up with a few names but nothing comes to mind right now.


You know you can buy camo covers for your bow or camo tape. I would do the covers. I have a Equalizer for hunting. It was good to me last year!!! I ended up taking 4 deer with it.


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds like "Huntin' Hotties" is doing good. Any one else?? 
Hey check out that URL on my last post. It is photobucket.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

I shoot a Hoyt Alphamax 32. I love it! I have only had it for about 4 weeks now! Shoots like a dream! I am exicted to hunt w/ it this year!

What kind of tags do y'all have?
I have a Muley Buck tag, and I might get an Elk tag.

In September we are going to South Dakota to hunt Antelope! I think we can harvest 4 - 1 buck and 3 does (it might be two) I can't remember! All I know is I love hunting Antelope!

Well it sounds like Huntin' Hotties it is!! :star:

I will have to look at your photo bucket attachment from home. My work won't let me look at photo bucket! - Sheesh! It's like they are watching! :wink:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

archermarj said:


> Hey What bows do you gals shoot?
> 
> I shoot an Elite Cuda (it is red) I need to camo it up for the season. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> I am going to try and come up with a few names but nothing comes to mind right now.


I am Ok with any name  I shoot a Mathews DXT, it has a black riser, camo limbs and hot pink cams and string, hey deer are color-blind


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*tags*

Whitetail only here in southern IL. I will have two buck tags and as many doe tags as I want.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

archermarj said:


> Whitetail only here in southern IL. I will have two buck tags and as many doe tags as I want.


That is cool! Good luck!!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey girls I sent a message to DeeS letting her know we went with the name "Huntin' Hotties". I think she will be able to add it to our existing thread.


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds good girls. I shoot a Hoyt Vulcan :smile:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Nikki00 dont forget to put Team #4 on your list also.:doh:


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*How do you get invited to be on a Team?*

How many on a team?


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

I am heading out to see if I can get myself a muley this weekend w/ my hubby! Wish me luck! I am so excited! 
I'll have to post up when I get back on Sunday!

Have a great weekend! :darkbeer:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Good luck Amity... I will be going out to check cams and put more stands up and maybe put a hog or two on the ground. Man those things are pests!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*checking cams and putting up tree stands*

It is a wonderful weekend. We just moved our trail cams and are thinking of moving some of the tree stands to new places.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Well we went to low country in South Carolina this weekend and no luck on a whitetail. Came back and checked the Cuddyback and here's one that was on it.....


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Just got back from hanging 4 stands (that makes 8 now), clearing lanes, checking camera's and here is just one thing that was on one and we said.."OMG that has to go"... So in two weeks back to the land to find this guy and hang 2 more stands.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Well we went to low country in South Carolina this weekend and no luck on a whitetail. Came back and checked the Cuddyback and here's one that was on it.....
> View attachment 625760


Very nice!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

tothewoodz said:


> Just got back from hanging 4 stands (that makes 8 now), clearing lanes, checking camera's and here is just one thing that was on one and we said.."OMG that has to go"... So in two weeks back to the land to find this guy and hang 2 more stands.


Man! That will mess up the hunting area! Good luck gettin him!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes it will. We also saw a few smaller ones and SHE is prego... OHH NOO. Yuck she has to go also. The whole family.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hunting-this past weekend. (kind of long)*

Well my first weekend out....Not so fantastic.

Got the truck packed, picked up the hubby and headed down to the Cabin.
Well we try and make it out before it gets to dark, and we end up being to late.
Saturday we get up at 4:45 a.m. and get going. We got to the top of the mountain, and start glassin' for bucks. Nothing but does and fawns. I have a buck only tag in the area we are hunting. So we continue on, and we happen upon a little 2 point. We wanted to see if we could get closer, so we try and stalk up on him. Well he was super spooky and he didn't stay around. We walk back to where we left our truck and the front passenger tire is flat. So we switch it out and head on our way. Well we end up heading back to the cabin and chillin' since it was 103 degrees on Saturday. I shot my bow, making sure my broad heads are still flying good. They were a little off so we re-sight them in. We headed out for the evening hunt, and driving up to the top of the mountain when we here some hissing. Hubby & I look at each other & realize it's a tire loosing air. I check the spare we put on....Not it. Hubby checks his side....His front drivers side tire is flat w/ in about 30 seconds. HUGE Gash in the tire. 
Well we limp the truck over to the side and the tire comes off the rim! GREAT! Neither of us brought our cell phones with us. We have about a 3 1/2 hours of daylight. So we decide we will walk down to the cabin, grab a cell phone, and walk back up to make a call. Cuz honestly! Who carries around TWO spare tires!! 
Well we are packing up our packs, and I hear a 4 wheeler. We stop him, ask for a cell phone and was kind enough to let us borrow his. We call hubbys dad, and he comes to the rescue with not 1 tire, or 2 tires.....but 5 spare tires! 
We end up walking down to the cabin, hunting along the way. Nothing. There was a doe but I can't hunt them. So two hours later we make it down to the cabin. And my father in law comes w/ the tires. They drive up and change the tire. He actually had two of the same tire, so we weren't messing up the alignment or anything. 
Well Sunday, we got up. It had rained during the night. It was nice and cool. We spot 1 buck. Decide to go after it. 
So we head up the trail, and sage grouse start flying out of the trees as we make our way up the trail. Well the deer ended up spotting us, and booked it the other way. We ended up not getting on em. So we went home empty handed, two flat tires...! And a great story! 

Good luck to you all! Happy Hunting!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay girls I am so excited because the weather is getting cooler. I just came in from getting my hunting clothes out and ready to be washed this week. Come October lst I will be ready to go to the woods.:dancing:

Thats my aka: Lana Banana


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey ladies, went out spotting for squirrells today, because am getting hunting fever, and after all they are 10 points. I did not see any (close enough to shoot at), did get to see the hubby lose two arrows though, LOL. Hope you all have great luck and a good time! Check back in later


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay girls lets get our selfs back on the first page.
Let's post some pictures of our cabin, tent, or RV that we stay in when we hunt. Or maybe even pictures of yourself or family hunting.

This is my husbands and my 5th Wheel. This is the first year I will not be in a tent. My bones will be so glad to sleep in the bed where it is warm and I will not have to go outside in the cold to do my business.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like you guys will be hunting in style!

It definitely seems like a better hunt when you can head back to some where were you can kick your heels up and get a good nights sleep!!!

Have fun!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*hunting home*

My hunting lodge is my own house. We live on over 200 acres. I shot my last deer less than 200 yards from the house. My in-laws live on an incredible amount of land an hour south of me. I will be going down there a lot also.


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

archermarj said:


> My hunting lodge is my own house. We live on over 200 acres. I shot my last deer less than 200 yards from the house. My in-laws live on an incredible amount of land an hour south of me. I will be going down there a lot also.


You Lucky Dog... Hey can all of us girls come over for a slumber party? :grouphug: :wav: :cheer2:


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

tothewoodz said:


> You Lucky Dog... Hey can all of us girls come over for a slumber party? :grouphug: :wav: :cheer2:


You are a very lucky girl! 

I am w/ tothewoodz! We need to have a sleep over! 

We pretty much have to drive about an hour to our hunny hole.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

My body clock must be on hunting time already. I can't sleep. It has rained here and made the weather a little cooler so my body is telling me it's almost time for hunting to start. It's crazy. It reminds me of when I was going to have my son. Insted of nesting I'm washing and packing my hunting clothes. LOL :blob1: "oh boy, oh boy, Is it time yet? Is it time yet?


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*hunting*

:wav: :zip:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay it looks like a BIG...CONGRATULATIONS!!! goes out to Scribirddogmomma. She has put us on the board. :wav:

Please tell us the story... the pictures look great. and so do the deers.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Ladies!

I got an Antelope Buck in South Dakota this past week! I will post some pics and story n stuff as soon as I can get it all down loaded on to the computer!

Congrats to SCBIRDDOGMOMMA on her archery kill! Lets hear some stories! Pictures!


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats on the bucks Scribirddogmomma!!!!!!!!​


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Nikki00 said:


> Congrats on the bucks Scribirddogmomma!!!!!!!!​


Thank you!!!


----------

